# Follow Heat players on Twitter



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Miami Heat: Follow them on Twitter*


> If you're looking to follow the players in the offseason, I've confirmed these sign-ons:
> 
> http://twitter.com/dwadeofficial
> 
> ...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i dont get what nba players mean they are at the studio? are they trying to get into the rap game?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are talking about Beasley, then yeah I think he is making some songs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Wade3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im not really into the whole Twitter madness. but i will say this....i hate reading Wade's twitter blog. ****, youre not texting Dwyane!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> im not really into the whole Twitter madness. but i will say this....i hate reading Wade's twitter blog. ****, youre not texting Dwyane!!!


I agree, it makes me cringe every time I read one of his tweets.

"@BusinessBizz what are the chances of you and Lebron playing on the same team? preferably in THE GARDEN! 

dwadeofficial: wait and c lol"

Not funny, Dwyane.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone else feel a little uneasy bout Wade staying in 2010?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

... you guys are aware that most tweets can be from your cell phones?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Beas is a clown with those photos :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> ... you guys are aware that most tweets can be from your cell phones?


even then, he has a cell phone with a QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I noticed that Wade sent Jack McClinton a tweet, and Dorrell is going to Dadeland mall with him now. Looks like he made a good impression on them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> I noticed that Wade sent Jack McClinton a tweet, and Dorrell is going to Dadeland mall with him now. Looks like he made a good impression on them.


Dadeland mall huh? i thought most players went to Aventura mall.

I used to work at dadeland for a toy store and actually met Clearance ****ing Weatherspoon. lol He brought his kids over to buy toys. Normally i'd be happy to meet any Heat player, but everytime i looked at him i kept thinking of that playoff loss we had against the Knicks and Weatherspoon missed that last second,wide open jumper and we got eliminated. lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Dadeland mall huh? i thought most players went to Aventura mall.
> 
> I used to work at dadeland for a toy store and actually met Clearance ****ing Weatherspoon. lol He brought his kids over to buy toys. Normally i'd be happy to meet any Heat player, but everytime i looked at him i kept thinking of that playoff loss we had against the Knicks and Weatherspoon missed that last second,wide open jumper and we got eliminated. lol


:laugh:

That's a perfectly legitimate reaction, but I would expect you to sell Mashburn (who passed the ball with no time left to Spoon instead of shooting on that play) some p.o.s. toys and maybe key his car.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Dadeland mall huh? i thought most players went to Aventura mall.
> 
> I used to work at dadeland for a toy store and actually met Clearance ****ing Weatherspoon. lol He brought his kids over to buy toys. Normally i'd be happy to meet any Heat player, but everytime i looked at him i kept thinking of that playoff loss we had against the Knicks and Weatherspoon missed that last second,wide open jumper and we got eliminated. lol


I live across the street from Aventura mall and the only famous people I have seen there is Michael Jackson and Kimbo, unfortunately I've never seen an athlete there. Though I did meet Chris Chambers outside of a jewelery store in Aventura, but not at the mall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jack McClinton and Dorell are best friends. They've known each other since High school when they were on the same AAU team. A big reason why Jack transferred to Miami was because of Dorell being down here. And with Dorell and Wade being good friends, i'm sure Jack is boys with Wade as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And it looks like someone told Wade that everyone can read his tweets cause he apologized for using bad language on it :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell looks like Jazzy Jeff in his background pic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Dorell and Jack go way back. McClinton and Wade, among other Heaters, have probably been down for awhile.



The '93 Heat said:


> Dorell looks like Jazzy Jeff in his background pic.


lol, totally.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mario Chalmers
http://twitter.com/mister6clutch

Daequan Cook
http://twitter.com/Dcook14

Miami Heat
http://twitter.com/MHEAT


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL at Mario's Twitter name being Mr.Clutch...milk that shot homie!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why does Beasley's twitter "no longer exist"?

Did he do something naughty?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nah I read that he was getting rid of it the other day - he posted a farewell message i think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Nah I read that he was getting rid of it the other day - he posted a farewell message i think.


Yeah, read that too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah. I wonder what the reason was, and whether or not it was his decision. Im not a twitterer at all, but it was cool checking out his updates every now and then. I guess its for the better he doesnt have it anymore, though, as it might be best he communicates via more private interfaces.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dwyane Wade went down a few points in my book for this message: 

"I'm in LA to bring odom bac to miami with me lol lol lol. LA fans dnt get mad at me.."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK...why?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

because of the lol lol lol?

It's true that it sounds like a 13 year old girl who wrote that but blah.

I don't care.

It isn't because he writes like a 13 year old girl that he can't windmill dunk on you with his nuts in your face.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> because of the lol lol lol?
> 
> It's true that it sounds like a 13 year old girl who wrote that but blah.
> 
> ...


Dwyane's my favorite player. After hearing all the nice stuff about him walking out of the tattoo parlor and working hard, keeping his head on straight, I just expected a different way of typing. :sad:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

gian! Where have you been!?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

read some of my boy d.wrights msg

this guy finally fully healthy or what? lemme know whatchu know Heat fans


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he's pretty much fully healthy now. All the players that have worked out with him said that he's got his explosion back.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Yeah, he's pretty much fully healthy now. All the players that have worked out with him said that he's got his explosion back.


thanks. i always look for a storyline & excuse to follow each team in the league. & dorell trying to return to form & breakout, all while beating out JJ is definitely my theme coming into this season. i'll b watching heat fans.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

gian said:


> Dwyane's my favorite player. After hearing all the nice stuff about him walking out of the tattoo parlor and working hard, keeping his head on straight, I just expected a different way of typing. :sad:


That's silly.

Because he's a hard-working athlete and feels turned off by tattooing himself, he should always use perfect spelling, punctuation, and grammar while typing twitter messages on his phone? GTFOH.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :lol:

Funny ****.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Jace said:


> That's silly.
> 
> Because he's a hard-working athlete and feels turned off by tattooing himself, he should always use perfect spelling, punctuation, and grammar while typing twitter messages on his phone? GTFOH.


Right! 

I don't understand why you feel the need to put words in my mouth though. I said he went down a few points in *my* book. Did I mention your book or anyone else's book? 

I never said that he should always use perfect spelling, punctuation and grammar all the time, is my point. I just tend to like people who articulate themselves better more, differing values I suppose, plus a correlative assumption on my part.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Smithian said:


> gian! Where have you been!?


Around! Still follow the Heat but hardly want to spend extra time moping online about how badly we are doing! :whiteflag:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

gian said:


> Around! Still follow the Heat but hardly want to spend extra time moping online about how badly we are doing! :whiteflag:


Haha, come back! We just improved by 28 wins! The good times are back!

Also, it is the Miami Heat board on www.BasketballForum.com! We're the closest family on here! :ghug:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

gian said:


> Right!
> 
> I don't understand why you feel the need to put words in my mouth though. I said he went down a few points in *my* book. Did I mention your book or anyone else's book?
> 
> *I never said that he should always use perfect spelling, punctuation and grammar all the time, is my point.* I just tend to like people who articulate themselves better more, differing values I suppose, plus a correlative assumption on my part.





Jace said:


> Because he's a hard-working athlete and feels turned off by tattooing himself, he should always use perfect spelling, punctuation, and grammar *while typing twitter messages on his phone*? GTFOH.





> I don't understand why you feel the need to put words in my mouth though.


.

And I don't care whose "book" we're talking about. You shared your opinion and I shared mine that it is an absurd way of looking at things. I never mentioned any of my books or any speech or writing of Dwyane's outside of Twitter messages from his phone.

And if you cant do it on Twitter, which limits the amount of characters you can use per tweet, where can you?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Is Dorrell working with Tim Grover? He responded to a JO tweet saying he will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know on occasion he's gone up to that gym to work alongside Dwyane, but I don't know if he's ever worked specifically with Dorell. He probably has, considering he even flew down to Miami to work with Dwyane once a week at the end of the season, but who knows whether or not for a prolonged period.

Either way, good news.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Uh oh.














Dwyane Wade has apparently been getting his *** whooped by his son in NBA2k9...*as the Bulls*.


This was on his twitter, obviously.


Hopefully he's playing as the retro, '91 Bulls.
*
EDIT: Wow, nevermind that. I decided to look a little closer and saw it is actually the Heat. Next time I wont listen to the twitter commentators instead.*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF are you talking about ^??????


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too, I read the comments, and I was like "no way," so I checked out the picture and it is obviously the Heat. dumb commenters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike re-opened his twitter account

http://twitter.com/superCoolBeas


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's a pretty funny exchange between Rio and JO regarding this year's rookie symposium.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know about Bease, how did you know he was back?

I think there is something really ironic/hilarious about this tweet from Bease:


> Whitney Houston new song " I look to you" sound like the old whit, got me in here bout to shed tear!!!!!!! But ganstas don't cry!!!!!lol


On another note, I decided to create a list of all the NBA players on Twitter. 

If I am missing any player's Twitter please let me know, I would really appreciate it!

Please share the list if you like it or think it would be useful to other people.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GorillaBeas (Michael Beasley):



> Feelin like it's not worth livin!!!!!!! I'm done about 1 hour ago from TwitterFon


Should we be worried?

He had also posted a picture of his new (incredibly stupid) tattoo, but took it down after tweeter after tweeter encouraged him to because of a certain item in the background. The tweet is now down, but I saved the picture:










Silly boy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I saw that tweet and was wonder WTF it meant.

And yeah, he got some horrible tattoos :laugh:

How about the ones behind his ears? Those are pretty bad too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow...Beas WTF are you doing? Is the kid having a mental breakdown? That's a horrible tatt!

What's the item in the background - am i missing something?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reminds me of Steve-O's infamous tattoo

The item in the background is next to the 7up bottle. Everyone seems to believe its chronic. Beasley taking the tweet down (but leaving the twitpic up) wont help


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh Beasley ugghhhhhhhhh


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

That guy is a wackadoo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

At least he took his twitter down, good start


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The "suspicious" item in the background could be anything. Anyway, his tatts dont make sense to most of us....but it still shows off how Beasley is. He is just one goofy son of a bicth. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Ira's blog on Beasley's twitpic and what he had written on it before closing it down

*Beasley's tweets resonate before going silent*


> For the second time in less than a month, Heat forward Michael Beasley is out of the Twitter business, this time, perhaps, for good.
> 
> Beasley's latest Twitter account, GorillaBeas, disappeared sometime overnight Saturday.
> That was shortly after he self-posted a photo (seen below) of a new "SuperCoolBeas" tattoo on his back, which also happened to be the name of his first Twitter account.
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas needs to grow up, fast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

While we wont know if it was weed or not, I agree that Beas needs to use better judgement.

Where's Zo? Pull him in line man!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Is it me or is that coccaine on his table? Or is it j dust.. ... No seriously, he does need to grow up. Also, is he not running out of places for tatoos..?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He has Comcast


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> [email protected] what it do homie?


Chris is trying to reach out to his future teammate


----------

